# 82nd Monthly Meeting



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

of the Lazy Smokin Bastards Cigar Club will be Wed, October 15, at 
Fish Tale Willy's. 2543 Countryside Blvd, in the same Center as GrillSmith's.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Fish Tale Willy's was great. You should see if you can get the same cute waitress we had and tell her I said hi.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

and how would she remembery you kevin? :dunno:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Acesfull said:


> and how would she remembery you kevin? :dunno:


I plead the fifth now that I am back with Laura.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

KevinG said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > and how would she remembery you kevin? :dunno:
> ...


ok well i'll just assume you are "the guy who offered her money for nude photographs with cigars for your websites" :lol:


----------

